# Shadows op



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, Shadow is booked in for his op next Wednesday (un-descended testicle)

apparently he has to wear a cowl for 10 days to prevent licking the wound

That should be fun 8O 8O

Now to see if the insurance will cover it as its recommended because of the high incidence of cancer in these testicles

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope he gets on ok Aldra. My old GSD had the same op and came through ok. We only put the lampshade on him when we couldn't watch him. The dangly bits don't seem to cause as many problems as other areas. 
As you probably know it is an inherited condition so you may want to inform your breeder?


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 

There are alternatives to the lampshade collars to stop them licking at wounds, which you might like to investigate before the op. 
Most dogs really hate having a bucket on their heads and clank into all sorts of things.

Investigate inflatable collars - almost like an old fashioned swimmers arm band....ask your vet. 

The aim is to stop them being able to get to the op site, so it needs to be right size....and obviously don't over inflate 
But my experience is the dogs much prefer them because they can still see and move head normally.

Good luck, and best wishes for Shadow - TLC for a few days!
Sally


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sure he will be fine

keep us posted


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

>>>pet collar<<<


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hope that all goes well for Shadow on Wednesday, and a quick recovery.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes. Good luck Shadow. 

Actually I expect you will need more support than him  All the attention and sympathy he will get will more than compensate for the embarrassment of having to wear a collar for a few days.

Our dog Ross had both testicles removed when aged about 13 due to a growth. After a sleepy 24 hours and having to be helped into the car for a couple of days he was fine for the next 2 or 3 years before he succumbed to old age.

Sue


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sandra,
All best wishes for Shadows op tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine and make sure you give him plenty of TLC and, more importantly, lots of treats!!

Mel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Its next Wed Mel,

could have been tomorrow but I needed time to compose myself 8O

I'm sure he will be fine and I'm looking at getting him one of those inflatable collars, they look much more comfortable than the cones

Pleased to here you are nearer to getting Baron stabilised on his insulin

Sandra


----------

